# gizzmo ibc boost problems



## dans180sx (Jul 14, 2007)

ok heres wats up bought gizzmo ibc off ebay hooked it all up its pretty much the same as my turbosmarts single stages old set up. will not giv me no more than 7.6psi i have put all 4 memories gains at diferent levels i.e 25 50 70 90 and they all give me 7.6 psi. now i hav gone over it 20 times no leaks in hoses vaccuums from actuator to solanoid to fmic hot pipe which line is about 6 inches long the set up is internal wastegate and the numbers on the solanoids in and out are positioned correctly heres what i did earthed the solanoids earth wire directly to body and it will run 20psi plus and can not turn it down blew hose off front mount, and i never done it again is it stuffed or what any help would be appreciated as i am missing 15psi usual up grades to get 176rwk saftly its got t28 and it is a red top sr20det go easy on me im a newbie to the forum but not to my 180sx have searched links nothing helped.
regards


----------

